# Does these droppings look concerning to you?



## BlueBirdNYC (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi ---

I noticed this today. See the droppings with the yellow around it.

He's been eating maybe 20 to 30% ZuPreem Canary Sized fruit pellets.... but other than that he just ate seeds this morning and last night.

(*I have the grate over the paper because when I had paper over it --- newspaper at the time --- he was eating the paper and that concerned me. So we're doing this for now. Using paper towels to better monitor droppings.)

I'm not sure what could have stressed him today. Nothing stressful has been going on.

Thanks!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

From the pictures, what it looks like to me is merely staining from fresh poops onto the paper towel which is absorbent.
The water content in poop is not just caused by stress, there can be direct effects right after drinking water or while eating fresh foods (like vegetables or fruit).


----------



## BlueBirdNYC (Aug 26, 2016)

aluz said:


> From the pictures, what it looks like to me is merely staining from fresh poops onto the paper towel which is absorbent.
> The water content in poop is not just caused by stress, there can be direct effects right after drinking water or while eating fresh foods (like vegetables or fruit).


Ok, great... good to know... thank you! He has been good about drinking water, and he seems happy & healthy other than the scaly mite condition we're treating.

He's been very active and doing a lot of happy chirping and head bobbing, so he seems healthy on the outside all things considered.

Thanks again.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

You're very welcome! Hopefully very soon, the mites will be completely eradicated and your budgie will feel even better.


----------



## BlueBirdNYC (Aug 26, 2016)

aluz said:


> You're very welcome! Hopefully very soon, the mites will be completely eradicated and your budgie will feel even better.


I sure hope so... ! I wouldn't want any mites, and I'm sure it must be uncomfortable. Looking forward to getting past it.  Thanks!


----------



## Nath (Aug 17, 2016)

Rocky has the same since he start eating the pellets and veggies it is not all the time tho that it is yellow around as I have been monitoring it but ya I had the same issue and asked 2 weeks ago since it got me worried .He still have some with yellow but most of them are clear unrine around .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

With the ZuPreem pellets, since they are coloured, sometimes strange colours can appear in budgie droppings. :thumbsup: Especially on the days where my girl decides to only eat the ones of a certain colour! :laughing:


----------



## BlueBirdNYC (Aug 26, 2016)

StarlingWings said:


> With the ZuPreem pellets, since they are coloured, sometimes strange colours can appear in budgie droppings. :thumbsup: Especially on the days where my girl decides to only eat the ones of a certain colour! :laughing:


ha... my bird does that too. I think he rejects particular colors. Such complicated little beings.


----------

